# 8/22 offshore



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Left the pass a little after 6 in the morning and made a beeline for my for my first spot of the day only to be greeted by seas twice the forecasted height - this time both NOAA and Windfinder were wrong. We had to slow down a little but it was manageable.

After 30 plus miles it was time to drop the jigs and bait. We immediately started catching Almaco on the jigs and had our first amberjack on within 5 minutes of dropping a bait - it's days like those that keep me going back. Ended up with our amberjack, some almaco for tacos, mingo, and of course a million bonita.

Water was cleaner than it has been in several weeks and we had several schools of chicken mahi come by but didn't see any big ones.


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice work! Looks like y’all had fun! Thanks for the report!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s some nice reef donkeys.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, 2 huge back breakers, Nice job fellahzzz.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I can feel those... he he Nice!


----------



## CaptMaxWoods (Jul 30, 2020)

Slob reef donks! Pretty work! And yeah... WindFinder sucks. I always add a foot onto their forecast. I make my living as a yacht Captain, and I find that the SailFlow App, coupled with weather radar showing real time wind vectors and speeds give me a more customized and accurate forecast. WeatherRouters is also great.... Tight lines! 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the wind tips, I'll check out SailFlow.


----------



## CaptMaxWoods (Jul 30, 2020)

DoubleD said:


> Thanks for the wind tips, I'll check out SailFlow.


Right on, bubba! 🇺🇸


----------

